# Why electrians are so expensive



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

230.62 (A) ???

By the way, it's your job, as the EI, to insure that those unwanted visitors are removed BEFORE the meter is reset!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Happens a lot:


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

Ken, that Orange truck with the CT meter pic is from a PoCo here in Oklahoma too.

Welcome to the forum OKinspector!


----------



## OKInspector (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome Minuteman.
And as the EI the closest I would get to it is to say "HANDLE WITH CARE" from a LONG distance


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Minuteman said:


> Ken, that Orange truck with the CT meter pic is from a PoCo here in Oklahoma too.
> 
> Welcome to the forum OKinspector!


 
Snakes alive!
:blink:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

OKInspector said:


> I didn't know which section to file this under, I guess it's as much a code violation as anything. Some of you I'm sure have seen this before, but I just received it in an email. Here is a quote from the email.
> 
> "Look for any opening in breaker boxes as they are likely to house something we do not want to come in contact with.
> The pictures show what one of our lineman came across the other day while checking a meter. The critter had climbed up through the knockout hole and was after a mouse.
> Needless to say, neither he or the mouse made it. "


Welcome to the forum, I see you brought lunch (precooked).


----------



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

OKInspector said:


> I didn't know which section to file this under, I guess it's as much a code violation as anything. Some of you I'm sure have seen this before, but I just received it in an email. Here is a quote from the email.
> 
> "Look for any opening in breaker boxes as they are likely to house something we do not want to come in contact with.
> The pictures show what one of our lineman came across the other day while checking a meter. The critter had climbed up through the knockout hole and was after a mouse.
> ...


We don't have snakes like that in Michigan but squirrels create a lot of havic.


----------



## tpr (Jan 10, 2008)

the electrician who originaly did the work said "i'll get to those k.o seals later" .but,seeing that it was friday and payday, later never came:no:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I knew I had one in the archives.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> I knew I had one in the archives.


Wow. XOs. Haven't seen those in a while. Reminds me of the Kennedy era. :laughing:


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

Our snakes here in Wisconsin are harmless but I had one mess up a disco for a water pump once. Also went on a call where a GFIC kept tripping. A mouse had gotten inside the box and was shorting the receptacle.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Last summer took an emergency call to a plastic pipe plant, they went down and could not figure out why. A black snake was located in an adjacent plants 13.2kv gear, this knocked out the upstream utility and n=both plants.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

brian john said:


> Last summer took an emergency call to a plastic pipe plant, they went down and could not figure out why. A black snake was located in an adjacent plants 13.2kv gear, this knocked out the upstream utility and n=both plants.


what happened to the snake ????:001_huh:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

oh man, ill see if i can find pics of some of the **** ive seen.


----------

